# Tropica vs Ada



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Should be fine. Mark Evans a pretty good aquascaper used it in a lot of his scapes. 

I am also using the tropica ferts and happy with it.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Tropica _Aquarium Soil_.. ADA _Aqua Soil_... Fuval _Stratum_... and an ever growing number of others. I wouldn't dare say they are all the same, but they all fall under a sort of sub-category of aquarium bases which I call "pelleted dirt". It would be interesting if someone conducted an objective comparison of these at some point.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A lot of users of Tropica on UKAPS.


----------

